# Missing Swedish woman in Sharm



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Saw this on lots of Facebook pages today. 25year old Swedish woman missing in Sharm, checked out of her hotel Monday and hasn't been heard from since. Hope she is found ok!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-finding-Gabriella-Gardell/417567878300907


----------



## odd-bod (Aug 27, 2011)

She has found save & well with new boyfriend and intends to stay in sharm


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

So She ran away with a guy. how surprising.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

odd-bod said:


> She has found save & well with new boyfriend and intends to stay in sharm



Is this a joke?? If it is, it's not funny.
If it's not, where are you getting the information from??

Some of the FB comments are downright offensive!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alive.. she has phoned her mother


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

some people are just too stupid - just think not to tell family and friends that you do not coming home from vacation - it's just fine if she wants to live life but not to have decency to tell .....
Githa


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Githa said:


> some people are just too stupid - just think not to tell family and friends that you do not coming home from vacation - it's just fine if she wants to live life but not to have decency to tell .....
> Githa



I agree.... as a parent, I'd be frantic if my daughter was supposed to return and didn't...
It turns out she 'met a guy and fell in love'
Not just stupid.... totally inconsiderate!!!
Love might be blind, as far as Egyptian waiters go.....but....Oh....Purrleeease!!!!!


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

When I saw this, the first thing that went through my mind was this idiot has run off with some waiter/taxi driver......then I thought no,how could you do that to your family, fine stay but not even a text msg ....some people are so selfish! I'm sure she will regret it in a few months when the rose tinted view wears off!


----------

